# show us youre beardys



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

this is my girl


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 8, 2010)

my male from premier pythons and my 2 rick walker hatchies


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

great anyone else want to share their photos


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only got that one so if anyone else has any beardys post pics


----------



## 1issie (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is my little sparks!!


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks. Sparks good name for a good lizard


----------



## Min.Min (Dec 8, 2010)

*Texas*




Little man!


----------



## bump73 (Dec 8, 2010)

Couple of older pics of mine

Ben


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 8, 2010)

Well thats a few i got 2 many to post on here might post some later if i can be bothered after dinner.
cheers Barf


----------



## smigga (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my girl Spyro


----------



## 1issie (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes i do think sparks is a good name for a beardie


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 8, 2010)

Moses i Love the leash it's Hilarious.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

So do I... by the way were do you get them


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

boxhedjr said:


> So do I... by the way were do you get them


 
I just use a ferret leash. You can get them at most pet stores.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

Spyro like the game lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's a few pics of our little one, Bongo

Barf they some nice looking beardies you got there


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 8, 2010)

Bongo lol good name


----------



## Wally (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 175607


A keeper from last year.


----------



## damian83 (Dec 8, 2010)

these are my two girls the larger is a yellow looks better after being outside and the smaller of the two is prodominantly dark brown there from the same dad different mothers from a local breeder
im hoping spike (byron moses') big fella can make nice yellows with my girls next year


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 8, 2010)

some of my fav pix of my pygmys


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 8, 2010)

cheers tiger coastal, got plenty of hatchies from them atm aswell


----------



## wasgij (Dec 8, 2010)

don't normally put up pics but why not, this is my pair.


----------



## b.e.c (Dec 8, 2010)

My boyfriend's and I "Ajax" and "Xena" - They are soo cute, and so much character! <3


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 8, 2010)

that 4rd pic is the cutest lol


----------



## Wally (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 175670


One of my favorites.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys their all great by the way my girls name is spike


----------



## damian83 (Dec 9, 2010)

wally where did you get yours


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 9, 2010)

So guys anyone got a red one their my fave


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 9, 2010)

heres my eastern his name is SPIKE


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 9, 2010)

Cute


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 9, 2010)

I know thier have been lots but any more


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 9, 2010)

hopeing she is finally gravid 






1st pic is a lil porn for ya haha last 2 were taken today of my girl she pretty reclusive atm so hopeing that huge gut of hers means eggs


----------



## 1issie (Dec 9, 2010)

She is most surtently gravid loony,every calls theirs spike,why not prickles!!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 9, 2010)

hahaha my to be stud is called hercules  and thanks 1isse good thing my incubator is almost finished lol got a new job and been sidetracked got a bit disperated as its been waiting a good 2mnths since they started shaging lol


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 9, 2010)

These are mine, the darker one is my boy, his name is william shatner the third, girl is penelope j megadeth


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 9, 2010)

haha that dark 1 in the 1st pic looks eeeebil :O


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 10, 2010)

1issie said:


> She is most surtently gravid loony,every calls theirs spike,why not prickles!!


 
What's wrong with spike my ones name is spike


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's one, fresh out the egg..Its a big world out there!


----------



## 1issie (Dec 10, 2010)

Not saying spike is a bad name,im saying every chooses that name!!.Nawwww,that little baby beardie is cute!!


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I know sorry if I was a bit mean
also that is a cute lizard


----------



## 1issie (Dec 10, 2010)

That ok


----------



## Defective (Dec 10, 2010)

this is Yoda


----------



## James..94 (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's some. Not the greatest of photo's but you get the idea.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 10, 2010)

their all great


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 10, 2010)

awsome pix jame how the hell u do it lol i hake way to much for cloeup.

1isie your definatly right my girl trashed her laybox today while i wa at work and is diging nonstop now cant wait


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 10, 2010)

Lambert I have a Yoda too! This is Yoda as a sweet little baby...


And this is Yoda a few weeks ago (7 months on from the photo above) on the way to a bath - which he's not too happy about!


----------



## Defective (Dec 11, 2010)

he's beautiful Rahni! yeah my boy i'm not sure if he's keen on the idea of baths or not yet. he has a habit though of during the day, crawling into his hide and not coming out!


----------



## 1issie (Dec 11, 2010)

Very cute rahni,mine had a bath yesterday,he pooed in it!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 11, 2010)

Ha ha 1issie - mine ALWAYS poop in the bath. I feel like a lifeguard - "Alright, everyone out! Please remain calm, it's only poop". Then we start the bath again lol.And Lambert, what kind of beardies are they in your avatar? They, along with yoda, look really colourful!


----------



## soundfix (Dec 11, 2010)

*Beard'y boy*







Couple of pic's,this fellow has come and gone from my yard,the past few years. stays in the gumtree during winter,


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 12, 2010)

whoa thats some great pics soundfix


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's my hatchie. Still unamed. Gonna decide on a name when its big enough to be sexed and I know more about its personality.


----------



## Defective (Dec 13, 2010)

soundfix said:


> View attachment 176137
> View attachment 176140
> View attachment 176139
> View attachment 176138
> ...



that is a stunning Beardie there.


----------



## razzman (Dec 13, 2010)

wow some great look beardy's i have two little 3 wk olds an love watchn them


----------



## rio_rat (Dec 13, 2010)

bump73- gorgeous family you have there!


----------



## rio_rat (Dec 13, 2010)

My oldest bubs, my golden boy lucien and my grey lady pandora


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Miss Beany waiting to go to the vet,..


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 13, 2010)

male on the left female on the right. 

beardies jsut have so much personality. love em. they eat a tonne though.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 13, 2010)

omg some of those high yellows & white beardies makein me wanna get some of the klarger species instead of just my pygmys ;o so colourful.... do they colour up much in there tanks or mainly outside??


----------



## rio_rat (Dec 13, 2010)

i love them, but god they really are chumbas, they eat so much!! whats everyones beardies fav food? mine love bok choy and giant grasshoppers and crickets and silkworms the best, silkys and grasshoppers as rare treats!


----------



## richard08 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 13, 2010)

haha my pygmys guzzel down there woodies took awhile to get them onto silkworms


----------



## TomsPhotos (Nov 17, 2011)

here is some new pics of spike


----------



## jakawak (Nov 17, 2011)

TomsPhotos said:


> here is some new pics of spike



he has nice colour to him =) very nice


----------



## TomsPhotos (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 18, 2011)

This is Duncan.





I'll post some more once he has finished shedding. He's a lot lighter than this lol.


----------



## goaty777 (Nov 18, 2011)

*My lot*

I have posted these in another thread as well, as you can see my red male really brightens up


----------



## jakawak (Nov 18, 2011)

this is boofy, he was cranky at me taking one of these pics lol


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha just took this photo of my girl she loves our bearded dragon although u can't see the dragon very well lol she's a nice yellow 






Here's some better pics of our girl Capri she's half way threw a shed


----------



## 1131035 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a question if anybody can help, should I put my dragon through brumation during winter or should I leave the enclosure as per normal? I also wanted to know if a pair of dragons will mate without brumating? I have read that bearded dragon breeding is simple although creating brumation and gradually removing all food for my dragon sounds challenging if not difficult. 
Thanks


----------



## leamos (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are my 2 new central boys


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 22, 2011)

Spike was my first ever dragon. 






Bucky. I've only owned him for 2yrs but was told he was 8yrs old when I got him.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Nov 26, 2011)

all great and the colour on some are amazing  and i can see your little girl likes them gemrock


----------



## Wally (Nov 26, 2011)

View attachment 227755
View attachment 227756


First head out for the season.


----------



## RyanVP (Nov 28, 2011)

Rex (male)





Beast (female)


----------



## miss2 (Nov 30, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> Haha just took this photo of my girl she loves our bearded dragon although u can't see the dragon very well lol she's a nice yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she looks like a leatherback, or at least less spiky then normal, is this just due to shedding?


----------



## Wally (Dec 4, 2011)

Random fat bellies after a feed.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Recent adition
Jack and Shiga,think they are both girls though so i may have to change their names later. Ad described them as a 'pair'






last one cause i CAN


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 6, 2011)

A few more of mine


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 7, 2011)

Heres a few photos of my beardies.. I've got some more but I cant find them 
First is pancake rocking it out on his log, next is a pair of yearlings, and the last is toothless smiling for the camera.


----------



## Xcell (Dec 8, 2011)

this is the latest member of my family a nice young hypo central bd..... need help with the name though, any suggestions.



ill put some shot up of the rest of the clan when i get some updated photos of them


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 9, 2011)

Xcell said:


> this is the latest member of my family a nice young hypo central bd..... need help with the name though, any suggestions.
> View attachment 229440
> 
> 
> ill put some shot up of the rest of the clan when i get some updated photos of them



Nice dragon.
Did you make the mesh flexarium yourself? I was thinking about making one out of pvc and mesh.


----------



## Xcell (Dec 9, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Nice dragon.
> Did you make the mesh flexarium yourself? I was thinking about making one out of pvc and mesh.



haha nah i bought it from a pet store. was pretty pricey but iv used it for a while and all my dragons love it when the suns out so im happy i bought it. couldnt be too hard to make though so good luck.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 9, 2011)

had some more little ones pop out tonight....this little guys wiggly stripe looks awesome (cant wait to get my new camera) it's jet black at the moment

View attachment 229504


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 11, 2011)

miss2 said:


> she looks like a leatherback, or at least less spiky then normal, is this just due to shedding?



nope she always looks like that... shes my first beardie i thought she was normal looking? maybe not?


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 14, 2012)

Lets keep this thread going i unfortunately don't have any more dragons so I'd like more input


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 14, 2012)

my kiddies.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the last pic


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is a photo of my 4 juvenile Central Bearded Dragon's, that l got from a good mate of mine who is a member on APS for christmas 2011, they will be close to 3 months old now, here you can see then all getting some natural UV from the sun.
View attachment 238488


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 14, 2012)

Great


----------



## Stickman (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is my pair Jaffa the male then Sandy my girl.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 14, 2012)

The guy 'Cointreau.' An aggressive yearling given to me two days ago for my birthday. He's got quite a bit of orange through him but I can't capture the color on this phone. 






My bad, obviously pictures don't want to work today...


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice dragons  and happy birthday 

The pics work for me


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh thank god, it was embarrassing because I just joined this forum and didn't know how to delete the post because the pictures aren't working for me. And cheers, perfect birthday present I think


----------



## Samee (Feb 14, 2012)

my boy Belthazar


----------



## PeppersGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

There's enough photos of Pepper around, here's his portrait instead - it's pretty close anyway


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow you did great with that portrait, i wish I could do that...


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 19, 2012)

Here r my 2 - stormy & blaze


----------



## repti (Feb 21, 2012)

This is Frankie, He's coming up 3 months and may turn out to be a pornstar. Not sure, but with these moves I think it's obvious!


----------



## TomsPhotos (Mar 20, 2012)

Spike is showing some nice colors which my phone doesn't show


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 20, 2012)

Not bad flix for a phone ^^ lol

there is some good size to some of those beardies.. does anyone just really power feed their guys? can you fatten a beardie to much?? i love the look of the fat heads..  i have one girl who just doesnt eat much at all very slow and sleepy then another that pounces the glass every time i walk by, he is on his own but always hungry :/


----------



## TomsPhotos (Aug 6, 2012)

Any new beardies? Post them here


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 6, 2012)

No newbies, but this is the same girl I got six months ago but much healthier, happier and heaps fatter  eating real food like a trooper!


----------



## Xcell (Aug 8, 2012)

TomsPhotos said:


> Any new beardies? Post them here


No new beardies but heres some updates of some of mine


----------



## TomsPhotos (Aug 8, 2012)

God damn that second dragon has some great colors xcell and thanks for updating miss_mosher


----------



## GabbyRAWR (Aug 8, 2012)

This is my two year old female Xena. If you go onto the Pet HQ website, she is the official little photo for their Beardies! View attachment 261816


----------



## Jimbobulan (Aug 8, 2012)

This is Barbossa.
View attachment 261834


----------



## kobrakai (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is a few pics of my Beardie his name is Chibi.




And one of my Southern Angle Head (Yoshi)


----------



## TomsPhotos (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't see gabbyRAWR's or jimbobulan's pics but will check out the pet HQ website gabbyRAWR 

Great dragons kobrakai


----------



## Brycerider (Aug 13, 2012)

Our one year old out for some sun on the couch

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xcell (Oct 7, 2012)

Thought i would put some updates on my guys.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 7, 2012)

Loving that first one Xcell.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 7, 2012)

lovely beardies!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 7, 2012)

A few photos of some of the clan


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 7, 2012)

Naww everyone is so lucky <3
Can't wait to get my beardies at the end of December/January


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 11, 2012)

Two more babies!


----------



## DropBear (Oct 14, 2012)

The bigger one (3.5 yrs), called Agro
younger (8-10 months), smaller one, Sprog


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Oct 14, 2012)

My beautiful yellow girl, and her friend in the back ground climbing the rock wall.


----------



## RipRed143 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is My Older Male Bearded. "Drake"




And my Younger one. "Sherbert" Who is Actually really agro at the moment.


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 19, 2012)

Can i have your white one Xcell? Cheers mate 

Bloody beautiful!


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 19, 2012)

If all goes to plan i should have a few high white lemon pastels hatch in a month or so from the saz line of whites.. but never count your eggs i guess  im stoked always wanted some whites..


----------



## Xcell (Oct 19, 2012)

Haha thanks for the compliments but i must decine you there. I gots some big plans for her.


----------



## 1131035 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey, check out my Beardies here

Bearded Dragon Salad - YouTube


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 23, 2012)

1131035 said:


> Hey, check out my Beardies here
> 
> Bearded Dragon Salad - YouTube



Gr8 video. 
Just wondering where you buy you salad from. 
I know I can harvest dandelion myself, but where do you get the endive and nastertium?(sp)

I don't think I've ever seen them at the local Coles. Or do you grow your own?


----------



## 1131035 (Oct 23, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Gr8 video.
> Just wondering where you buy you salad from.
> I know I can harvest dandelion myself, but where do you get the endive and nastertium?(sp)
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen them at the local Coles. Or do you grow your own?



Hi, thanks for the comment
you can purchase endive from safeway or you can buy seeds of ebay for both endive and nasturtiums and they are very easy to grow.


----------



## Prickle (Oct 23, 2012)

My boyfriend's 'Shadow' (boy) & My 'Saphira' (girl)
View attachment 268554

my sweet baby girl Saphira <3
View attachment 268555


- - - Updated - - -

My boyfriends's 'Shadow' (boy) & My 'Saphira' (girl)


my sweet baby girl Saphira <3


----------



## Juicey1990 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forums and reptile world. Picked up my bearded dragon last tuesday and loving him. They're so fascinating to watch, I sometimes find myself watching tv then getting distracted by his antics in his tank! Here are some pics of my boy Dante
Sorry about the quality:


----------



## 1131035 (Oct 28, 2012)

View attachment 268995

My girl - colouring up


----------



## chubchub (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my male Fonz


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice chubchub, good coloring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 28, 2012)

my 11month old stripey, colouring up good


----------



## saintanger (Oct 28, 2012)

sunny


sunny again


phyco


boss


shorty


rocky

my 5 babies


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Oct 30, 2012)

A few babies


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Nov 3, 2012)

here's my male "scratchy" just chillin' prior to a shed


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 4, 2012)

it was nice and hot today, so a bit of sunshine, then a nice cool bath


----------



## TomsPhotos (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice dragons everyone


----------

